# Welche Hardware-Komponenten für Video- und Grafikbearbeitung



## LuvShining (9. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen neuen Computer anschaffen und stehe jetzt vor der Frage, welcher Teil dieser Komponenten (u.a.) besser geeignet ist. 
Nutzen möchte ich diesen Rechner für Videoschnitt/Bearbeitung, allgemeine Grafikbearbeitung (Flyer, Plakate, Webdesign, etc.)

Angeboten wurden mir zwei Rechner. Einer mit den Teilkomponenten:
- MOT ASUS Socket 775 P5B+ Vista i965 
- CPU INTEL Core 2 Duo E6750 2,6GHz So775 
- GRA PCX MATROX Millenium P650 128MB 2xDVI, OpenGL

Der andere:
- Asus P5B-E plus I965P S775
- Intel CORE 2 DUO E6700 - 2x 2.67GHZ BOX
- VGA nVIDIA 8600GT 256MB PCIe dX10

Nun streiten sich die Geister. Welches Board, welche Grafikkarte.... 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Grüße
Nadine, die Hardware-Niete


----------



## chmee (9. August 2007)

Du findest im Hardware-Bereich eine Menge Threads, auch zum Schwerpunkt Video/Grafikbearbeitung.

Grundsätzlich hat Matrox eine Spitzenqualität an den analogen Ausgängen, aber in Zeiten von DVI-D und HDMI hat sich das "fast" erübrigt. Einige Videoschnitt und Compositingprogramme nutzen zur Vorschau und auch zum beschleunigten Rechnen den OpenGL-Modus der GraKa. Und da ist Matrox leider im Hintertreffen.

mfg chmee


----------



## LuvShining (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für diese erste Auskunft, weitere Meinungen interessieren mich trotz allem brennend ;-)

In meinem Angebot der Matrox steht, dass diese auch OpenGL unterstützt. [...]

Grüße
Nadine


----------



## chmee (9. August 2007)

"Hintertreffen" heisst, ja unterstützt OpenGL, aber im Vergleich zu den Nvidia und ATI-Karten unterirdisch langsam.

Darf ich fragen, was ein Gerät zur Zeit Dein Arbeitstier ist ?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/273764-pc-fuer-2d-grafikanwendungen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/266462-rechner-fuer-3d-anwendung.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/255121-neuer-pc-fuer-videobearbeitung-und-3d-anwendungen.html

mfg chmee


----------



## sheeba1507 (10. August 2007)

Von Matrox würde ich in Verbindung mit Multimedia-Verarbeitung abraten.
Wie schon gesagt, ist viel zu langsam.

Meine Empfehlung : nVIDIA oder ATI

Ich selbst verwende eine ATI Radeon 9800 256 MB in Verbindung mit
Magix VideoDeluxe 2003/2004 und habe bislang keinerlei Probleme
damit gehabt.

Die einzige Software, wo meine GraKa etwas in die Knie geht, ist die
Eisenbahn-Simulation EEP4, da bei einer großen Anlage die Frame-Rate
nach unten gehen kann.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## chmee (10. August 2007)

Es gibt noch einen Pluspunkt, den nur Matrox standardmäßig liefert : Unterstützung von Farbtiefen höher 8Bit pro Farbkanal. ATI und Nvidia haben das nur in den Quadro und den FireGL-Karten implementiert.

NUR : Welches Wiedergabegerät im bezahlbaren Bereich unterstützt das ?

Aber um zum eigentlichen Punkt zurückzukommen. Jede aktuelle Karte von ATI und Nvidia wird Deine Wünsche zufriedenstellen können. Die Profikarten bringen auf einem Dienstleister-Rechner Deiner/Meiner Facón wenig. Ich zB habe auch eine ATI9800 im Rechner und konnte alle Arbeiten, ob Bildbearbeitung oder Videoschnitt ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen durchführen.

mfg chmee


----------

